# I'n new and so pleased I've found this site!



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi all, Wow.... I'm so pleased to find a site like this! I felt like I was the only one who couldn't conceive as all my friends have 2 - 3 children. I'm Dawn and my partner is Pete. We have been trying for a baby for about 4 years.  The problem is that I don't have periods. I have about 3 - 4 a year with no pattern. I have had several ultrasound scans that have showed nothing is wrong, have had a laperoscopy (please excuse spelling) that also showed nothing. I did fall pregnant in november 2003 which shocked us both as we had been trying for 3 years and nothing... but unfortunately had a miscarriage before I managed to go to the dating scan so had no idea how far gone I was. I have been told my lack of periods is due to 'stress' but no way I have been stressed for 14 years  I have been on the contraceptive pill on and off since the age of 15 to try and regulate my periods, but as soon as I came off it, no periods appeared. I was also told that if you are overweight, this can also stop your periods (not that I was particularly big) but I went on a healthy eating and exercises diet and lost 3 stone. This still has not contribute to any more periods. I have tried Evening primrose, as I have told this may help, but nothing. I have just changed doctors as my last doctor just wrote it off and said my periods will sort themselves out and just offered for me to back onto the pill. My new doctor has sent my partner to have a sperm count, and everything is fine with him, so I am now waiting to see what they can do for me. I'm hoping I will be prescribed Clomid, as from what I have read, this maybe the solution.. or a start in the right direction. The worst thing is, when I found out I was pregnant, my best friend did as well and she wanted an abortion. I went on so much how I was going to do this with my baby and do that, it convinced her to keep hers. My friend now has a beautiful 5 and a half month old little girl. I was there for the birth and it was amazing. I just can't help but wish it was me, and my daughter. I also became an aunty for the first time to twin boys 8 weeks ago which has made me even more broody if thats possible!!!  Its now got to the point where I find myself in tears everytime I think of not being able to conceive. I see babies and tears fill my eyes and I feel like I want to burst into tears but know I can't. I feel like a whole weight is off my shoulders now that I can talk to others, and read that its not only me.


----------



## marya (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,
I'm new too, and sorry to hear you feel so bad, but it sounds promising and positive now that you are seeing a new Doc, hope it all goes well

Mary x


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Dawnie, just wanted to welcome you too FF, its great site and everyone is so helpful, love and hugs charley xxx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

aww thank you.. I feel more cheery definately, and I'll keep you all update with my progress (hopefully there will be some). 

If anyone has a simular problems like myself with lack of periods for no apparent reason.... please reply or send me an email, I'd love to hear from you and see how you have got on etc... thanks


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Dawnie, reading your post could easily been me writting it! I to very rarely have a period (none since april) I had a weight issue and was constantly told loose weight and things will sort itself out. Ive been heavier and lighter and nothing has changed.The change for me was when i saw a new gyne, i was so shocked when he said ivf was my only real option and he would refere me...no mention of weight, i had expected the usual chart your periods and come back but here at last was someone who was willing to help me . We start IVF on 1st Jan. Ive had clomid in many strengths etc but didnt work for me.  Keep your chin up and keep positive.   This sight is fantastic because reading others posts gives you knowledge which which is what you need to fight your case with some GPs

GOOD LUCK  Dixxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Dawn

Welcome to Fertility friends

I hope that you find the site helpful sweetie

I did used to have a similar problem when i first got married about 13-14 years ago.

Mine was also due to stress and PCOS......I take it u have been tested for PCOS??

I have recently changed my diet and have found this to be beneficial

Best of luck with ur treatment 
Emilyxx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

No I've not been checked! I thought this would have shown up on the scans? How is it checked? I have been reading some other topics on this and they only thing that I have found that I have in common is excess hair! I even went to the doctor about that and asked if it could have anything to do with my periods etc, and she blagged me off with the fact that some people have genes that course dark hair especially people from other countries. I don't think so! I'm very pale and have lightish brown hair, and no other females in my family are hairy!! Also, how easy is it for a doctor to prescribe Clomid? I mean... am I going to have to wait another 6 months etc?


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Di - Thanks for replying!! I'm sorry the Clomid has not worked for you so far, one question... have you managed to fall pregnant at all before? Good luck with the IVF treatment, I wish you all the best!! Keep me informed  x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Dawn 

Welcome to ff hun hope to chat soon

love always lilly xxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Welcome to ff Dawn,
It was such a relief for me when i found this site too!  
it can be very lonely and confusing having fertility problems but finding this site has made me realise that theres loads of other girls going through the same stuff!.
My periods stopped suddenly and completely over 2 and a half years ago,(more recently had two!!!)  
I was firstly told by nhs it was because I had a stressfull life and  i was under weight, after a while i went private and got diagnosed with poly cystic ovaries and blocked fallopian tubes, i think it might be a good idea for you to get checked for pcos, it should show up on a scan (i think) but maybe you should ask specifically.
The only reason i have recently had 2 periods is because of a drug called Actos, ive not spoke to anyone else on it (i think its only just started to be used in treating fertility problems) but it really did work for me and i was starting to panic thinking id never have a period!!! Maybe you could mention it to your dr too, i dont know if it would help but its worth a mention. 
Where abouts do u live?

I really hope everything works out for you.
Take care
love Summer xXx


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Dawnie, 
            no i have never fell pregnant before. The thing about excessive hair im the same and its only recently things have fallen in to place for me, at my last gyne appointment he matter of factly mentioned i had both pcos and endometriosis that was the first time any doctor had actually said i had this altho no cysts were shown at scan altho they had extreme difficulty detecting my overies said had lots of adhesions  I hope you get to the bottom of your troubles and if you want to chat IM me
                    Love Di xxx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks Summer, I will definately mention it!  I live in Middlesex with my partner. I find it easier to talk on here than I do my friends, as its so lovely to be able to get everything off your shoulders to people that are going through the same.


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hiya Di

About 4 years ago I was rushed to hospital with stomach pains, it felt like it was in one of my tubes. They first of all thought it was my apendix but then realised the pain was from my right tube. They did internal and external scans then, but just said they didn't know what it was. They put me on 4 different types of anti biotics and its never come back... 2 weeks after I came out of hospital I had the heaviest period. When I went to the docter for a check up from the hospital, they said on my notes I had Endometriosis, even though at that time they had not done laperoscopy to see if I did? (I understand that Endo, can only be detected this way?). I'm a little confused as to what I do or don't have. I'm going to hurry the doctor along if I can, as this is driving me up the wall, not knowing. 

I'm new to all this Di, I have not a clue on how to IM... sorry. 

Love
Dawn x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi dawn

welcome to ff!

Im sorry to hear you dont seem to have been given much help, we have a thread on here called chitter chatters
Please feel free to come join us if you fancy a natter, Your gp can prescribe clomid to you at an appointment if they feel it will be beneficial for you, you can also have blood tests for pcos which test things such as testosterone levels, have you had your thyroid checked too? if not might be worth asking for it, sometimes we have to push for things and not get fobbed off!

Let me know how you get on

love 
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks Suzie   I have a doctors appointment on Wednesday, so I am definately going to push for a blood test, least then I will know if anything shows up in my hormone levels. Have you tried eating differently helps?  I know people have changed there diets etc but I'm unsure of how I can go around this....  I am currently taking Folic Acid, Evening Primrose and Iron suppliments a day.

Do you have any children Suzie? 

Love Dawn x


----------



## mccart1 (Dec 5, 2004)

Hello everyone, I have just joined today- I didnt know this site existed!
Reading through everyone's comments I can see that you all know exactly how I'm feeling. What a relief!


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hiya Mccart

I felt the same when I found this site, and I am so pleased that I have. I'm sorry to hear your having simular problems.... feel free to leave me a message anytime.

Love
Dawn x x


----------

